# Grail AL Lieferung wird erwartet ...



## jenser28 (28. November 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe heute die Lieferankündigung für mein bestelltes Grail AL 7.0 bekommen und das 3 Wochen vor dem angegebenen Termin.
Wenn das Rad angekommen ist werde ich euch hier berichten u Detailfotos posten. Spannung steigt. Grüße


----------



## filiale (28. November 2018)

Super das Du extra nen Thread eröffnet hast. Bitte für jedes einzelne Bild noch einen zusätzlichen Thread für maximale Übersichtlichkeit 

Ansonsten: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grail-owners.881634/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenser28 (28. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Super das Du extra nen Thread eröffnet hast. Bitte für jedes einzelne Bild noch einen zusätzlichen Thread für maximale Übersichtlichkeit
> 
> Ansonsten: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grail-owners.881634/


----------



## jenser28 (28. November 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## jenser28 (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Lieferung lässt auf sich warten und man sieht dank Paket Verfolgung das es im Depot bei DHL seit Tagen klemmt. Eine kleines Paket mit ebenso bestellten u ausgelieferten Kleinkram ist bereits angekommen. Also weiter warten auf den großen Karton.


----------



## prince67 (4. Dezember 2018)

jenser28 schrieb:


> Die Lieferung lässt auf sich warten und man sieht dank Paket Verfolgung das es im Depot bei DHL seit Tagen klemmt. Eine kleines Paket mit ebenso bestellten u ausgelieferten Kleinkram ist bereits angekommen. Also weiter warten auf den großen Karton.


So ist es mit Sperrgut. 
Sperrgut wird oft von externen Firmen ausgeliefert und da wird gewartet bis eine ganze Lkw Ladung für die Gegend zusammen gekommt.


----------



## jenser28 (5. Dezember 2018)

Das Rad ist nun angekommen. Erster Eindruck - sehr dezente Erscheinung. Super verarbeitet. Größe in M passt mir mit 1,82m.
Fotos und weitere Infos folgen.


----------



## jenser28 (5. Dezember 2018)

Die ersten Fotos ...


----------



## jenser28 (5. Dezember 2018)

Da ich plane auch 27,5“ mit dem Rad zu fahren, hatte heute bereits ein 27,5“ Laufrad in die Gabel montiert mit einem Schwalbe Rocket Ron in 2,25er Breite. Das war bereits knapp.


----------



## sparifangal (5. Dezember 2018)

jenser28 schrieb:


> Die ersten Fotos ...




Danke für die Fotos !

Wie sitzt Du auf dem Rad? Eher gesteckt oder mehr aufrecht komfortabel?
Ich bin auch 182cm groß, 87cm Schrittlänge


----------



## jenser28 (5. Dezember 2018)

Nicht zu grade und nicht zu sportlich, es ist ein 80er Vorbau montiert und 25 mm Spacer sind unterm Vorbau. Der Lenker hat eine Höhe von 94 cm Mitte. Ich habe mein altes Ghost EBS Rennrad daneben gestellt mit Rahmenhöhe 57 cm, das Oberrohr am Grail in M ist etwas kürzer, dafür der Radstand etwas länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle1 (8. Dezember 2018)

Und hast du schon ein paar Touren gemacht? Wie sind die ersten Fahreindrücke?


----------



## zmitti (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo! Hoffe ich bin mit meinem Anliegen hier richtig....
Ich suche ein bike für meinen Arbeitsweg. 21 km einfache Strecke, ca 150 hm und überwiegend Asphalt-bis auf 5-6 km leichter Schotter (alte Bahntrasse, befestigt aber halt nicht ganz glatt). Konnte ein Roadlite AL testen, sehr schnell das Gerät, aber wenig komfortabel (minimale Unebenheiten schlagen voll durch)-auch krieg ich nach 5-6 km Genickschmerzen.....
Wäre ein Commuter/Urban besser? Oder sogar ein Grail? Oder andere Reifen auf‘s Roadlite (wenn ja, welche)?
Gruß Zmitti


----------



## filiale (9. Dezember 2018)

Das Roadlite hat nur 28mm schmale Reifen, klar haut das durch. Die Genickschmerzen kommen vom tiefen Lenker und liegt an der Geo. Stellt sich die Frage ob das Roadlite zu Deiner Körpergröße paßte ? Da passen max.32mm Reifen drauf. Das merkt man, hilft Dir aber nur wenig.

Das Grail hat 40mm Reifen, das ist fast so komfortabel wie ein MTB wenn man mit weniger Luft fährt. Ob Du dort Genickschmerzen bekommst hängt ebenfalls von der Sattelüberhöhung / Lenkertiefe ab.

Nackenschmerzen sind oft Trainingssache. Nach einigen Fahrten geht das oft weg. Aber grundsätzlich sind Räder mit Rennradcharakter eher mit tieferem Lenker wodurch Du den Kopf stärker anheben mußt als beim MTB.

Wenn Du keine Lust auf Training des Nacken hast, brauchst Du ein Rad mit aufrechter Sitzhaltung. Also ein Stadtrad. Dort sind meistens auch 40mm Reifen montiert und der Lenker ist höher. Natürlich bist Du damit nicht so dynamisch unterwegs wie mit einem Renner.


----------



## zmitti (9. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Wie fährt sich das Grail denn auf der Straße? Ja die Genickschmerzen dürften Trainingssache sein....bin 1,82m groß und hab SL 87 cm.....bin das M gefahren.


----------



## filiale (9. Dezember 2018)

Du liegst zwischen M und L. Wenn Du das L nimmst ist der Lenker höher bzw. die Sattelüberhöhung niedriger. Dann ist das Problem mit dem Nacken weg. 40mm haben spürbar mehr Haftung auf der Straße als 28mm. Man merkt den Rollwiderstand und die Massenträgheit auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jenser28 (9. Dezember 2018)

Das Rad fährt sich sportlich, geht schnell und leicht nach vorn. Ich vermisse mein Rennrad nicht. Man sitzt aber entspannt auf dem Rad. Die Ausstattung funktioniert super. Wegen der Rahmengrösse war ich mir unsicher, aber M passt. Die 1x11 Schaltung deckt eine gute Bandbreite ab. Mit dem Rad habe ich alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenser28 (9. Dezember 2018)

Leider ist wohl die maximale Reifenbreite mit 40mm beim Grail erreicht. Ich hatte geplant noch einen 650b Laufradsatz zuzulegen und eine breiteren Reifen zu fahren. Aber am Rahmen (HR) ist nicht mehr viel Platz. Siehe Foto. Oder geht da noch was?


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2018)

jenser28 schrieb:


> Leider ist wohl die maximale Reifenbreite mit 40mm beim Grail erreicht. Ich mal geplant einen 650b Laufradsatz zuzulegen und eine breiteren Reifen zu fahren. Aber am Rahmen (HR) ist nicht mehr viel Platz. Siehe Foto. Oder geht da noch was?



Also wenn du das Rad mal wo bewegst wo es schlammig wird, oder Steine im Reifen hängen bleiben können, wäre mir das auf dem Bild schon zu eng.


----------



## jenser28 (9. Dezember 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also wenn du das Rad mal wo bewegst wo es schlammig wird, oder Steine im Reifen hängen bleiben können, wäre mir das auf dem Bild schon zu eng.


Ja ist wirklich knapp. Habe noch mal bei Canyon nachgelesen, die Reifenbreite ist mit max. 40 mm angegeben.


----------



## rapidrabbit (10. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Fotos. Jetzt komme ich allerdings bei der Größe ins Grübeln. Die Sattelüberhöhung sieht trotz der ganzen Spacer unterm Vorbau nicht gerade wenig aus.


----------



## filiale (10. Dezember 2018)

In diesem Fall ist offensichtlich die max. 28" Breite erreicht.
Bei 650b läuft der Reifen nicht mehr in der Vertiefung der Kettenstrebe, daher geht bei 650B kein 40mm. Da muß er schmäler werden.


----------



## jenser28 (10. Dezember 2018)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos. Jetzt komme ich allerdings bei der Größe ins Grübeln. Die Sattelüberhöhung sieht trotz der ganzen Spacer unterm Vorbau nicht gerade wenig aus.


Habe heute mal eine wenig an der Lenkereinstellung geschraubt und den negativ montierten Vorbau gedreht. Jetzt sieht das Ganze anders aus, habe jetzt 96 cm Mitte Lenker, also 2 cm höher. Der Sattel ist Oberkante 98,5 cm. Die Carbon Stütze ist 14 cm raus gezogen, kann also schön flexen ...


----------



## oanagehtno (15. Dezember 2018)

Grail AL 7.0 SL am Tag nach der Vorstellung bestellt.. Termin KW 50. Direkt mit der AB kam die frohe Kunde, dass eine Woche früher geliefert werden kann. Zwei Wochen später dann die Nachricht, dass sich die Lieferung auf KW 50 verschiebt. Gestern die Nachricht, dass sich die Lieferung auf Ende Februar verzögert.. Bin mal wieder drin im Canyon-Strudel... Habe direkt storniert. Anfang März gehts ja schon wieder auf die Straße.. Bei Canyon kann mal halt leider nach wie vor nur Räder kaufen, wenn sie lagernd sind. Und selbst dann bleibt noch eine gewisse Restspannung. 1500€ mehr auf dem Konto und ab aufs 29er Hardtail


----------



## Wolle1 (12. Januar 2019)

Bei mir hat sich der Liefertermin jetzt auch von Mitte März auf Anfang April verschoben. Habe Anfang Dezember ein AL 7.0 in XXL bestellt. Wer ist noch betroffen?


----------



## sparifangal (12. Januar 2019)

Zum Glück habe ich storniert und bei Rose bestellt.
Das neue bike soll demnächst kommen


----------



## Sam_ (12. Januar 2019)

Heho,

Ich habe ein Grail AL 7.0 in L bestellt. Der Liefertermin hatte sich zunächst von ursprünglich Ende Januar auf Mitte März verschoben... ich hatte schon im November (noch zum alten Preis) bestellt - wie auch immer 
... vor zwei Tagen hat mir Canyon mitgeteilt, dass es doch Ende Januar kommt. Mal schauen... wär ja toll wenn Termine auch so verschoben werden... akuell stehen die Termine bei Neubestellung für „mein“ Modell schon auf Juli.
Mein letztes Canyon (Endurace) kam übrigens schon nach einer Woche... da war ich mal platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Francis69 (15. Januar 2019)

Tja, mein Rad habe ich auch gleich am Anfang bestellt. Das AL 7.0 in der Größe M, ebenfalls natürlich zum alten Preis. Der Termin war erst ende Dezember. Dann nach Anruf, weil ja keine Info's kommen, wurde es aus Mitte Januar verschoben. Jetzt wurde es schon auf Anfang Februar verschoben. Und wenn ich das jetzt so lese überall, wird das nicht das Ende sein. Falls ich jetzt nicht noch storniere, weil ich das Rad jetzt benötige und nicht mehr im Frühjahr, ist es auf jeden Fall das erste und auch das letzte Rad von Canyon. Da nützt auch nichts, das es wirklich ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat. Den eines der Gründe warum ich es bestellt habe, war der erste Liefertermin.

Ich wirklich sehr enttäuscht von dieser Firmenpolitik. Momentan schaue ich mir das Cube Nuroad oder das Rose Roadbike an. Mal sehen ob ich doch etwas mehr ausgebe oder das mehr Gewicht in Kauf nehmen werde

Bin gespannt wie es euch so ergeht bzw. wie es anderen ergeht mit dem Versand


----------



## oanagehtno (15. Januar 2019)

Politik ist das ja nicht. Es liegt ein Produktionsplan dahinter der natürlich auch abhängig von den Zulieferern ist. Das ist ein ziemlich fragiles System und deshalb kann man bei Canyon, wenn man eine Saison plant oder sonst irgendwie abhängig von einer zeitnahen Lieferung ist, nur lagernde Räder kaufen. Ich tippe beim Grail AL mal auf den Rahmen... Doof halt, wenn man Räder vorstellt, deren Hauptsaison zwischen Oktober und März liegt und sie dann von November bis März so gut wie nicht ausgeliefert bekommt


----------



## Francis69 (15. Januar 2019)

Das ist ja das Problem. Ich benötige jetzt das Rad, denn ich möchte damit in die Arbeit fahren. Im Frühjahr wenn es wieder trockener ist, langt mir mein einfaches Rennrad um damit in die Arbeit zu kommen. Fahre jetzt halt mit meinem alten Cube Cross in die Arbeit, aber da es 40KM sind wollte ich halt doch etwas schneller im Winter sein. Ansonsten kann ich mir echt das Geld sparen.

Aber wozu gibt es ein Projektmanagement. Da gehören diese Dinge genau geplant, und da es ja anscheinend (laut Berichte) nicht das erste mal so ist, sollte eine Firma doch daraus ihre Lehren ziehen. Aber mir kommt es so vor, das erst mal ein Termin gesagt wird, an dem möglichst viele Bestellen, bevor sie bei der Konkurrenz kaufen, und dann langsam in die realistische Planung übergehen. Wenn nun 10% ihre Bestellung stornieren ist das immer noch aus Firmensicht besser als wenn 50% gar nicht bestellt hätten.


----------



## Sam_ (15. Januar 2019)

Ich spekuliere mal: Möglicherweise war/ist das Grail CF nicht so der Renner (Lenker) worauf Canyon das AL eher defensiv geplant hat: d.h. Kampf-Preis und eher defensive Stückzahlen. Für die Fahrrad-Hersteller ist das denke ich mal ein größeres Risiko, wenn sie in einer Saison ihre Räder nicht los bekommen... Vorsaison Räder werden halt oft nur noch verramscht... Was die Lieferzeiten betrifft, so steht Canyon als Direktversender eher im Fokus, da viele Kunden denselben Ansprechpartner haben. Wenn der örtliche Händler nicht liefern kann ist das kein Grund hier zu posten. Will sagen: mit einem Cube o.ä. kann Dir das auch passieren, dass das gewünschte Modell (Größe, Farbe, Ausstattung) nicht aufzutreiben ist und erst mit entsprechender Wartezeit bestellt werden muss. Bei den kleineren Marken vermutlich noch schwieriger. 

Wie auch immer „mein“ Grail AL 7.0 grün in L wurde heute versendet . Hoffe mal dass mit der Lieferung alles i.O. ist... bin mental noch garnicht bereit dafür... hatte mich (s.o.) auf Mitte März eingestellt


----------



## Francis69 (15. Januar 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Zufall ist aber ich habe vor 3 Stunden zwei Mails von Canyon bekommen:

Gute Neuigkeiten! Deine Bestellung ist früher als erwartet fertig. Hier ist das neue voraussichtliche Auslieferungsdatum: 21. - 25. Jan 2019

Deine Bestellung wurde versendet und ist auf dem Weg zu Dir.

Yeah, das freut mich

@Sam. Mit deiner Spekulation kannst du recht haben, aber ich bin natürlich auch sauer, wenn mein Händler vor Ort den Termin nicht halten kann. Natürlich schreibt man dann nicht in ein Forum, weil den kennt dann fast keiner. Aber vielleicht hat sich das doch ins Positive gedreht. Mit 3 bis 4 Wochen Verzögerung kann ich ja immer leben, aber es hatte den Anschein das es noch viel später wird. 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt und freue mich darauf das es endlich kommt


----------



## Sam_ (15. Januar 2019)

Na dann


----------



## sorny (15. Januar 2019)

Bin schon auf Fotos gespannt 

Ist das "Silber" Grail AL eigentlich Aluminium RAW oder doch lackiert?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (15. Januar 2019)

Wolle1 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich der Liefertermin jetzt auch von Mitte März auf Anfang April verschoben. Habe Anfang Dezember ein AL 7.0 in XXL bestellt. Wer ist noch betroffen?



Ich (2fach Version). Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es kommt früher


----------



## Wolle1 (16. Januar 2019)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Ich (2fach Version). Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es kommt früher


Ja, die ersten Lieferungen scheinen ja rauszugehen. Meins steht leider weiterhin auf April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwitch0815 (21. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube die Grail AL sind recht grob gestrahlt und dann eloxiert. Aber ich hab auch nur Fotos gesehen.


----------



## Zwitch0815 (21. Januar 2019)

Für mich ist interessant, ob ich bei dem Grail Al 7.0 SL Modell ein 46+ Kettenblatt draufstecken kann. Bei mir ist die Landschaft halt so flach, dass ich bei meinem Hardtail und der GX und 38er Blatt nur auf den fettesten 4 Ritzeln unterwegs bin.


----------



## Francis69 (21. Januar 2019)

So mein Grail AL 7.0 ist wirklich dann am Donnerstag schon gekommen. Habe es gleich aufgebaut und am Wochenende meine ersten zwei Ausfahrten gemacht.
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt, die allerdings nur 45 Minuten war um zu testen, hat die Schaltung nicht so gut funktioniert. Immer irgendwo geschliffen und der Gang im Ritzel hat sich automatisch immer wieder mal verändert. Das hat mich gewurmt. Aber dann etwas nachgelesen und mit den Spanner für den Seilzug der Schaltung gespielt. Bei der zweiten Fahrt (3 Stunden) hat dann alles bestens funktioniert.
Die Optik ist erst mal der Hammer, auch wenn es nicht glänzt sondern matt ist. Aber es hat ein tolles Erscheinungsbild. Die Bremsen funktionieren einwandfrei. Die Dämpfung auf schlechten Untergrund (Schotter, Feldwege, Matsch) ist wirklich klasse, das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. OK, beim Wurzelwerk ist dann allerdings etwas langsamer fahren angesagt, denn hier ist die Dämpfung jetzt natürlich nicht wie bei einem Fully. Auf der Strasse rollt es wirklich sehr gut. Natürlich nicht wie ein reinrassiges Rennrad aber trotzdem sehr ruhig und flott. Aber es war auch zu kalt um das lange zu testen.
Ich bin begeistert und habe jetzt genau mein Rad für mich. Bin bis jetzt die meiste Zeit immer mit meinem Cube Nature Pro gefahren, weil ich eben damit auch schon immer auf allen Untergründen unterwegs war, das macht mir einfach Spaß. Vor allem weil ich damit fast immer in die Arbeit (40KM einfach) gefahren bin und die Wege variieren konnte. 
Die Schaltung ist perfekt für alle Lagen, deshalb weis ich jetzt nicht warum man ein anderes Kettenblatt darauf machen möchte, den das Spektrum ist für Berge und flache Wege optimal. Bin bei der Fahrt mit zwei Kumpels gefahren, die mit einem 29Zoll MTB unterwegs waren. Wir sind auch schon ein paar schöne steile Schotterwege hoch und ich bin lockerer hoch gefahren wie die beiden Jungs.


----------



## Zwitch0815 (21. Januar 2019)

Francis69: Einfache Überlegung, mit größerem Kettenblatt rutsche ich mittiger in die Übersetzungsbandbreite. Und wer will schon für ein größeres Kettenblatt das gesamte Fahrrad tauschen müssen, denn für mich gehört sowas zur Justierung dazu, wie den Sattel und Lenker einstellen.

Dein 7.0 hat übrigens auch eine Shimano Schaltung, das 7.0 SL eine von SRAM, das ist jetzt von dir auch wie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## triabiker (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand was für Schutzbleche ich am Grail Al 7.0sl montieren kann (Festmontage) 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Francis69 (21. Januar 2019)

@*Zwitch0815, da ist mir wohl das SL beim Lesen verloren gegangen. Da hat das natürlich Sinn. Das ist aber auch der Grund warum ich die Shimano Version genommen habe. Auch weil ich das Rad jetzt immer mit in den Urlaub nehmen kann (Toskana, Kroatien) und dort jetzt einfach vielfältiger Einsetzen kann. Denn im Urlaub stellt sich immer die Frage ob Rennrad oder mein Trekking. Nun steht es fest. Ich kann damit flexibel fahren. Und wenn ich auf das Gewicht achten hätte müssen, dann wäre es das Carbon Grail gewesen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp_xyz (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich probiere mein Glück mal hier. Ich suche für Mitte des Jahres ein Bike mit dem ich eine längere Reise machen kann.

Die Eckdaten: Ca. 1,5 Monate, so  70-100 km am Tag, aber auch mal ein paar Tage Pause. 
Unter anderem auch über die Alpen, aber eher feste Straßen. Gepäck möglichst wenig, aber mit Camping Equipment.

Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen dem Grail AL und dem Specialized Sequoia Elite. An dem Canyon mag ich das es doch was sportlicher scheint und auch für den Einsatz außer der Tour was variabler ist. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht darum kommen auch einen klassischen Gepäckträger anzubringen. Die Ösen bietet das Grail ja. Ich habe eben mit dem Canyon Services gesprochen und sie sagen, dass die bisher kaum valide Erfahrungen haben wie sehr sich der Gepäckträger bepacken lässt. Der Tip war jetzt 10 kg nicht zu überschreiten. Klang aber jetzt nicht wirklich nach einer so gefestigten Aussage. Es gibt ja zusätzlich noch Rahmentaschen und schwebende Gepäckträger.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Grail als Travel-Bike oder sogar speziell mit klassischen Gepäckträgern?

Freue mich auf Antworten.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## sorny (29. Januar 2019)

Ich kann dir dann Ende des Sommers entsprechende Erfahrungen mit dem Grail AL bieten, warte selber noch auf Lieferung


----------



## GemsenMichel (5. Februar 2019)

Also, bin seit 24.01.2019 Besitzer von einem Grail AL 7.0.......und muss sagen "wartet drauf" !
Es ist es wirklich wert. Habe jetzt die ersten 500km über Straße, Stock und Stein hinter mir und bin begeistert.


----------



## Rajesh (5. Februar 2019)

sparifangal schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich storniert und bei Rose bestellt.
> Das neue bike soll demnächst kommen


@sparifangal 
Gibt es dazu auch einen Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## sparifangal (6. Februar 2019)

Das Pro Cross Gravel Ultegra ist am Samstag gekommen (innerhalb von 2 Tagen mit DHL !). Angekündigt war es ab mitte Januar, bestellt habe ich am 18.11.
Es war top verpackt und gleich aufgebaut. Schaltung ist perfekt eingestellt, Bremsen schleifen nicht, alles bestens.
Der Rahmen ist sehr gut verarbeitet, außer am Tretlager sind keine Schweißnähte zu sehen.
Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Fahren konnte ich nur kurz in der Tiefgarage. Hier in Südbayern liegen noch Massen an Schnee rum, da muss noch das MTB dran glauben.
Schaltung ist 46/36 11-34, 36 Blatt wird noch gegen ein 34 Kettenblatt getauscht, das wars


----------



## el martn (6. Februar 2019)

Sorry, schön ist anders.

Rose kanns einfach nicht in hübsch machen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2019)

Die STIs sind aber auch fies eingestellt...


----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie erscheint die Brems/Schalteinheit zu hoch montiert. Ansonsten schaut es schick aus. Hättest mal von Augenhöhe aus fotografieren müssen. So von unten wirkt es komisch.


----------



## sparifangal (6. Februar 2019)

War auch nur auf die Schnelle nach dem auspacken fotografiert. Finetuning und richtige Einstellungen muss ich noch machen, wenn ich damit fahre. Falls hier mal wieder weniger Schnee liegt


----------



## Rajesh (7. Februar 2019)

Ich denke das liegt auch an der Lenkerform, die mir auch nicht gefällt. Aber bei Rose ist das ja kein Problem einen anderen Lenker zu bekommen.
Auch, dass man eine andere Kurbel (46/36) bekommt, ist positiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani_Degi (1. April 2019)

Servus.

also lt Canyon wissen Sie nicht ab wann wieder bestellt werden kann ...

echt sehr crazy ?!?!? wurde das AL 6.0 7.0 ... so oft bestellt anscheinend ?

Greez


----------



## IRONMANq (5. April 2019)

dass gerade Alle AL Modelle nur noch auf "Bald verfügbar" stehen. Und das urplötzlich, also von einer Woche auf die andere, auch in allen erdenklichen Größen finde ich doch schon mehr als seltsam.
Ob da nicht mehr dahinter steckt als ein reiner Liefer-Engpass?


----------



## filiale (5. April 2019)

eventuell machen die aufgrund der schlechten lieferquali nen check ?


----------



## pararar (5. April 2019)

Die Lieferung meines Bikes wurde heute von Anfang Mai auf Mitte Juni verschoben. Ursprünglich sollte es im Februar kommen. Ich denke die Nachfrage ist einfach größer als das Angebot und sie haben gemerkt, dass sie mit den bereits eingegangenen Bestellungen voraussichtlich bis Ende des Jahres beschäftigt sein werden. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das die letzten 2019er Alu-Grails waren.


----------



## Dani_Degi (8. April 2019)

pararar schrieb:


> Die Lieferung meines Bikes wurde heute von Anfang Mai auf Mitte Juni verschoben. Ursprünglich sollte es im Februar kommen. Ich denke die Nachfrage ist einfach größer als das Angebot und sie haben gemerkt, dass sie mit den bereits eingegangenen Bestellungen voraussichtlich bis Ende des Jahres beschäftigt sein werden. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das die letzten 2019er Alu-Grails waren.[/QUOTE
> 
> das ware ja komplett lächerlich  ?!?
> 
> echt schade


----------



## pararar (8. April 2019)

Ich habe meins (AL 7.0 SL in Silber/L) jetzt storniert. Vielleicht bekommt es jemand anders jetzt ein bisschen früher als erwartet.


----------



## Dani_Degi (9. April 2019)

es nimmt ja nicht mal jemand Stellung dazu von Canyon ? oder hat jemand schon was offizielles gehört ?


----------



## CrossX (9. April 2019)

Vielleicht wollen sie so den Verkauf vom Grail Cf ankurbeln. Da gibt's ja noch jede Größe und Farbe. Scheinen also nicht so gut zu laufen wie die Al Modelle.


----------



## xlacherx (29. April 2019)

Ich bin ja selbst auf der suche nach nem Gravel. 
So wie man von mehreren Herstellern hört, ist der "run" auf die Räder aktuell wohl sehr hoch, so dass sie mit der Produktion der Rahmen nicht hinter her kommen. 
Nichts destro trotz ist es halt echt bitter, dass man Anfang der Saison kein Rad kaufen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (29. April 2019)

Ich war im Januar in Koblenz und wollte das bereits vorab (!) bestellte AL testen oder wenigstens mal ansehen. In meiner Größe nix da, konnte aber wenigstens mit mir einig werden das es kein grün wird.
Nur das Grail CF SLX war verfügbar und konnte ich auf dem Parkplatz testen

Damals war der Liefertermin für ein AL 7.0 Februar  , dann geändert März , irgendwann mal Mai (oder so)  . Da hab ich es storniert und ein anderes Fabrikat genommen.


----------



## sorny (30. April 2019)

Also ich hab Anfang Januar bestellt und Mitte Februar wurde geliefert (AL 7.0 Brushed)


----------



## xlacherx (30. April 2019)

sorny schrieb:


> Also ich hab Anfang Januar bestellt und Mitte Februar wurde geliefert (AL 7.0 Brushed)


Dann hast wohl noch Glück gehabt... 

Ich bau mir jetzt auch n Rad selber auf, da ich nichts finde was von Haus aus gefällt und lieferbar ist


----------

